# Asus Eee PC 1101HA - BIOS SHE Übertaktungsfuntion weg - (welcher RAM?)



## Tobio89 (20. Januar 2010)

*Asus Eee PC 1101HA - BIOS SHE Übertaktungsfuntion weg - (welcher RAM?)*

Moin Leute!
Ich möchte demnächst meinen Eee PC 1101HA aufrüsten mit 2GB Ram (zwecks WIndows 7-Installation) und wollte von euch hören, welchen ich da nehmen muss. Gibt's für Netbooks extra kleine Ram-Riegel oder sind das die normalen, die auch in normalen Desktop-PCs verbaut werden?
LG


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

Das sind normalerweise "so-dimm", extra für für notebooks. Am besten installier mal das tool CPU-Z, dann kannst auch auslesen, was du GENAU für RAM brauchst. Vermutlich so-dimm DDR2-667 oder DDR2-800. 

Guckst du bei "SPD", da bei "Max Bandwith" => zB PC2 wäre DDR2, und in Klammern 400MHz wäre DDR2-800, 333MHz wäre DDR2-667. Nimm dann RAM mit MINDESTENS dem Wert, der da steht. 

hier wären so-dimm DDR2: SO-DIMM DDR2 200pin Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  nimm enfach den ersten oder zweiten Kingston value, der läuft an sich überall.


----------



## Tobio89 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

alles klar danke ich brauch 667


----------



## Wopkal (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

Ähm, zwecks Windows7 Installation?!

Ich habe Windows7 einwandfrei auf dem 1101H installiert, ohne Speichererweiterung. Läuft genau so schnell wie Windows XP und noch schneller wenn man auf die glitzer-Animationen verzichten kann.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*



Tobio89 schrieb:


> alles klar danke ich brauch 667


 

Dann kannst Du aber trotzdem auch 800er nehmen, schadet nix, wäre aber bei Weiterverkauf attraktiver


----------



## Tobio89 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

ja mal gucken wie sich das im Preis bemerkbar macht Ich würde sowieso gerne den Speed meines Netbooks anheben und ich denke für Win 7 sind 2GB Ram schon recht sinnvoll


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

da dein gerät 800er unterstützt würd ich auch ein 800er nehmen nimmt sich im preis nicht viel wenn überhaupt sogar gleichviel.


----------



## Tobio89 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

laut asus wird aber nur 667er unterstützt


----------



## Tobio89 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

hmm hab jetz einen 800er der zu 667er kompatibel ist. funktioniert gut, außer dass die OC-funktionen aus dem BIOS weg sind


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

Wie jetzt "OC weg" ? was soll man denn da überhaupt ocen können? ^^


----------



## Tobio89 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

der Prozessor ist von Haus aus im BIOS übertaktbar. das nennt sich Super Hybrid Engine. die Funktion ist jetzt im BIOS weg


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

seltsam... kannst du den RAM selber auf 667 umstellen? vlt ist das Netbook jetzt auf 800, und das IST bereits "Übertaktung" ?


----------



## Tobio89 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

nee im BIOS kann man so gut wie nichts selber einstellen... ich glaube nicht dass der RAM mit 800 die Übertaktung ist, weil die Übertaktung sich eig auf den Prozessor bezog


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

naja, wenn das OC über den FSB geht und der FSB sich für das RAM steigerte, wäre das möglich ^^  vlt. mal ein eepc-forum suchen.


----------



## Tobio89 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

ich habs schon gefunden. Laut Asus sind nur gewisse Speicher mit der Super Hybrid Engine kompatibel...


----------



## Tobio89 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*

ich hab jetzt nen Samsung DDR2 Riegel eingebaut und nun íst die SHE-Overclock funktion wieder da vllt liegts auch daran, dass es ein "echter 667er" ist... aber andere haben auch Probleme damit (auch mit richtigen 667ern)
LG


----------



## Wopkal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA welcher RAM*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie jetzt "OC weg" ? was soll man denn da überhaupt ocen können? ^^



 Er redet hier von: http://www.myasuseee.com/upgrade-your-asus-eee-pc-1101-has-ram-you-lose-the-ability-to-overclock/http://www.liliputing.com/2009/09/h...01ha-without-crippling-overclock-utility.html
laut Asus sind nur die zwei Speicher kompatibel.

    * DDR2-667 SO-D UNIFOSA  2GB 200P
    * DDR2-800 SO-D HYNIX 2GB 200P


----------



## Tobio89 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA - BIOS SHE Übertaktungsfuntion weg - (welcher RAM?)*

wie gesagt mit 667er Samsung Speicher gehts auch


----------



## checker501 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Asus Eee PC 1101HA - BIOS SHE Übertaktungsfuntion weg - (welcher RAM?)*



Tobio89 schrieb:


> wie gesagt mit 667er Samsung Speicher gehts auch


kannst du vielleicht mal die genaue Typenbezeichnung deines Samsung Riegels durchgeben. Die Dinger sind ja mit 50EUR nicht gerade billig und ein Fehlkauf wäre ärgerlich
danke, ch.


----------

